# XC frame with larger chainring



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Seems most bikes have a 34t Max, what frames allow for bigger rings (at least 36t).

Looking at carbon frames.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

One suggestion is to look at a xc race coverage and see what the pro are racing. Check pinkbike. 

Most pro riders use at least 36 chainring at least, with Nino running 38 or 40 at times. He runs a Scott Spark if I recall correctly.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, probably a good chance with XC race bikes.


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

I have fit a 36 on my Cannondale Scalpel... might be able to fit a 38. I currently run a 34 oval with a 9-50 cassette from EThirteen so I get some good speed out of it.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

(correction) Apparently the epic evo can run a 36t, if only I could find one.

(update) the search is over!


----------

